#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which song makes you smile instantly?

## Bhavya

Some Circumstances in our life can bring us down. At these kinds of situation music and songs is our only solace. Some songs have the ability to make us smile instantly. Can you guys share me which song makes you smile instantly?

----------

